# Fidelio Brewery Inc.



## Wheelah23 (Jan 2, 2011)

I dug this bottle a few months ago, and was hoping to find out some more information on it. I found out it was made for the Fidelio Brewery, out of NYC. I think they used this particular wording of the company name between 1933 and 1940. I dug it in a 20's-40's dump, so that date range would make sense. Is this bottle particularly rare, or is it as common as the dirt I dug it out of?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 2, 2011)

There are a goodly number around.......


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 11, 2011)

You are right on with the dating, this style bottle was the original 'no return' beer and came out in the mid 30's and was used through WWII.  Fairly common, value in the $1 range. Would be worth several bucks more with the original label, but those are tough to dig.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought. I did wonder why it said "No Deposit", because I thought bottles like that came out in the 70's.


----------

